# Setting clock on 2007 Renault Master



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I have the latest version of the Renault Master as the base vehicle for my MH.

I had to disconnect the battery and afterwards had no trouble entering the radio code.

The small display panel next to the radio displays a clock but I cannot set the clock to the correct time.

The handbook tells me to press and hold button 12 until the hours flash. The diagram in the handbook shows me that 12 is the two buttons on the top of the radio control stalk below and to the right of the steering wheel.

I have tried pressing and holding first one of these two buttons, then the other button and finally both buttons but I never get the hours to flash.

I am getting old and slow and today I was so cold so perhaps my brain has gone on strike. Any ideas how I should proceed?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't take all they say in a Renault manual as gospel they are not written for all marks and variants. For example sometimes the clock is part of the on board trip computer. If you have a simple model there might be buttons elsewhere or a more complicated one it could be on a menu.


----------

